# Boesemani Sexing - Can't tell if ugly male or pretty female...



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

So, I got 2 new boesemani rainbowfish to join the one I currently have. I will be getting 3 more when I have the funds (they are so darn expensive relative to other tropicals!). 


I'm having trouble sexing them now... I could have sworn they were both pretty obviously female in the store (neither of them had orange... maybe he didn't catch the one I thought he did)... Here's some photos (they swim fast!):

THIS IS HIM/HER (questionable one):










This is the OTHER female (that I am fairly certain is actually a female) with my male rainbow (who was the original one -- beautiful!)










This is all 3; Questionable one on the left:










Here's the one I am fairly certain is female:










And then the questionable one to the left of my beautiful male:










What do you all think the "questionable one" is? Ugly male or pretty female?  I was really hoping to get 3 pretty males total, hopefully this doesn't take the place of one of them.  Please be female!

Also the guppy seems to like the rainbows 

I'll try to get clearer pics but its hard...


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

As you know, I'm far from expert myself, but I tend to agree with you that's it's a female. I could be totally wrong though. Let's see what the experts say. Your guppy look SO MUCH like mine! Here's a pic of him.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone else? Here is a video.

VIDEO - CLICK HERE


----------

